# GPU-Z reporting wrong PCI Express slot revision



## BradleyKZN (Jul 15, 2009)

On my G31T-M7 mobo, GPU-Z tells me that my 9800GX2 is on a PCI Express X16 2.0 slot, which my mobo doesnt support. Its X16 1.1


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 15, 2009)

thats caused by the internal bridge chip on the gx2 which is connectign the two gpus in 2.0 mode


----------



## BradleyKZN (Jul 15, 2009)

Lol thanks, so easy


----------



## KainXS (Jul 16, 2009)

dosen't gpu-z say that for every pci-e 2.0 card in any pci-e slot, it has for me


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 16, 2009)

for a 2.0 capable card in a 1.1 slot it says "pcie 2.0 x16 @ x16" ... for a 2.0 card at 2.0 "pcie 2.0 x 16 2.0"


----------



## Mussels (Jul 16, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> for a 2.0 capable card in a 1.1 slot it says "pcie 2.0 x16 @ x16" ... for a 2.0 card at 2.0 "pcie 2.0 x 16 2.0"



might be worth a small update to say "PCI-E 2.0 x16 @ 1.x 16x" etc

actually, a better idea.
Change it to three fields.

Video card:
Motherboard:
Running at:

Might need to rearrange the UI a little, but it would clear up all the confusion people have.


----------

